# R34/ER34 Mirror glass + backing plates



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

Im sure they are the same mirrors and glass on the 34 GTR and the saloon 

Im just after both sides glass + backing plate

or just the backing plates if poss

let me know 

thanks


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

bump


----------

